# Vaping Batteries Explained: What to buy? What is the Best Battery?



## Alex (9/9/15)

*Vaping Batteries Explained: What to buy? What is the Best Battery? *


*Published on Aug 5, 2015*
Best Battery Articles and more here:
http://www.pegasusvaporacademy.com/blog/

Type A 3500mAH 10A -30W 0.4+ Ohms LGDBMJ1 INR
Type B 3000mAH 15A 30-40W 0.4 - 0.27 Ohms SAMSUNG INR18650 - 30Q 
Type C 2500mAH 20A 40-60W 0.26-0.19 Ohms LGDBHE4 ICR
Type D 2000mAH 25A 60-120W 0.18-0.15 Ohms LGDAHD2 ICR
Type E 1500mAH 30A 120W+ 0.14-0.12 Ohms LGDAHB6 INR

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

